

The Uphill Battle Of Social Event Sharing: A Post-Mortem for Plancast - moses1400
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/22/post-mortem-for-plancast

======
amac
Useful summary of the challenges (and opportunities) in social networking.
He's written two other good summaries too:

<http://markmhendrickson.com/three-pillars>

<http://markmhendrickson.com/content>

